
Show HN: Connect to any site as long as you can have a shell - rixed
https://github.com/rixed/uutunnel
======
rixed
This small tool helps devops to connect to remote services that cannot bind
other interfaces than loopback. With uutunnel, if you can have a shell, you
can connect. Still at the early stage where it solves only my problem, I'm
wondering if it's worth improving to make it able to help others, and curious
to learn if better alternatives/hacks existed.

